# MY Current Project is awesome, look here for a breathtaking view.



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

We are currently doing a small remodel in The Yellowstone Club in Big Sky, Montana. I just thought you guys might like to see what I get to work around here in Bozeman.






















Monster next door!











Monster down the road.











Ski in, ski out, private lifts.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

[email protected] doors.











Can't ski across plowed and cindered roads? Oh we'll just build about 20 bridges over them so you CAN ski across!











This subdivision is seriously amazing and beautiful.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice lookin scenery and photos - getting any skiing in Checkers?


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW YOU LUCKY S.O.B. !!!!!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Hope you guys ain't haveing to CARRY the materials in,,,,,,, heehee


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow that's pretty awesome! I Like your avatar too checkers :thumbsup:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Breathtaking is an understatement :thumbsup: Thx for shareing


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Almost makes me wish I lived in Montana!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats fricken awesome.

Hey...... looks like the cracks in your windscreen need taping


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Thats fricken awesome.
> 
> Hey...... looks like the cracks in your windscreen need taping



Might as well be a WINDscreen with all those cracks! haha


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I saw a dead pine in one pic! I'm coming down there!


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*sweet view*

worked big sky in - twenty year ago approx.- by the pond- did the condos. god in heaven i miss that place. i wonder if the bar is still open at the end of the road.


----------

